# Weight of Warcraft or Graphical story of how i got fat playing WoW



## Discodave (Mar 1, 2009)

Yello all. Im not normally a gainer. But one of my friends on here introduced me to stuffing myself occasionaly. And although im still more a feeder. Its good fun sometimes. Im not a skinny lad anyway 
But the reason i bring you all today is to invite you to have a look at this little comic i put together. 
I have a on and off love for World of Warcraft. Currenlty its love again, but we shall see. Anyway, although not as fast as here. I did manage to gain a stone since christmas from playing this too much. Bonus points to anyone that can find me on the stormrage 
So hello world, my names Davirus and im a warlock  

View attachment wow1.jpg


View attachment wow2.jpg


----------



## Melian (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL!

I don't play WoW, but I still respect its contribution to the BHM community.


----------



## escapist (Mar 2, 2009)

I put on almost 50 lbs last year play wow! Got laid off, and just started doing WOW all day, and partying all night.


----------



## AlethaBBW (Mar 2, 2009)

Just crashing the thread to let you all know, we have a fat-friendly guild on Tanaris, operated by my cousin Candy Godiva...all you sexy BHM's and FFA's are more than welcome to join us. Just do a /who for The Others, and we'll bring you into the fold.


----------



## Tad (Mar 2, 2009)

I love the strip--very well done!

I seem to recall this being discussed before....someone referring to is as "World of Weightgain"


----------



## likeitmatters (Mar 3, 2009)

*I can see why you got fat...you are on the side of the alliance.....the dark lady would never allow such things..


You dont know the power of the forsaken.....I claim this forum for the dark lady and forever....*


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Mar 3, 2009)

Horde or bust, son


----------



## AlethaBBW (Mar 3, 2009)

I did it all for Gnomeregan.


----------



## candygodiva (Apr 23, 2009)

Great gaining story and awesome pics! The way those buttons are poppin' just tickle me on a level I wasn't aware existed. :wubu: hehe

I've gained at least 60lbs since I started playing WoW. Tons of fatty WoW snacks and late night dinners after questing, or raiding with my Guildies, have done wonders for my figure. hehe

All you folks are sure welcome to join us on Tanaris Realm. The Others always welcomes our fat and fat friendly brothers and sisters. We may be Alliance, but we're FAT!:wubu:


----------



## ThatIsThat (Apr 26, 2009)

Great comic! 

I love that WoW has allowed many wonderful, formerly scrawny nerdy cuties to blossom into chubby sexy boys! It's definitely a perk of playing :blush:


----------



## Teleute (Apr 26, 2009)

Eeeeeeeeee I am so gonna join the guild! I'm pretty sure I have a baby character on Tanaris already from some day when my server was down - I'm usually on Norgannon, character name Midori. Raid at all, or just casual play?


----------



## candygodiva (Apr 27, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Eeeeeeeeee I am so gonna join the guild! I'm pretty sure I have a baby character on Tanaris already from some day when my server was down - I'm usually on Norgannon, character name Midori. Raid at all, or just casual play?



We've been running 10 man Naxx, and OS, trying for 2x a week. We're mostly a casual guild, but we're gearing up for more stuff soon. 
Come on over when you're free and play with us. It's good stuff.


----------



## Discodave (Apr 27, 2009)

Need more people on the EU servers. All you lot are on the american ones 
Anyone be interested in another of these comic type things. Spent a few hours yesterday collecting easter eggs for the noblegarden quests and it gave me an amusing idea 

P.s on a completely side note, Dear god how pretty are the women on this thread and others. I should have been posting on the site years ago. Defo gonna have to try and get chatting more, espicalyl CherchezLaFemme, im in love :smitten:


----------



## SnapDragon (Mar 26, 2010)

Congratulations, your waistline has reached level 60. Now you just need an epic belt. ;-)



Discodave said:


> Yello all. Im not normally a gainer. But one of my friends on here introduced me to stuffing myself occasionaly. And although im still more a feeder. Its good fun sometimes. Im not a skinny lad anyway
> But the reason i bring you all today is to invite you to have a look at this little comic i put together.
> I have a on and off love for World of Warcraft. Currenlty its love again, but we shall see. Anyway, although not as fast as here. I did manage to gain a stone since christmas from playing this too much. Bonus points to anyone that can find me on the stormrage
> So hello world, my names Davirus and im a warlock


----------



## 4wdBHM (Mar 26, 2010)

It did the same thing to me. Played for a winter one year and wondered why I sucked at Tennis that next summer...turns out I had gained 50ish lbs. So I just played more WoW and gained more weight

no more WoW for now


----------



## likeitmatters (Mar 27, 2010)

escapist said:


> I put on almost 50 lbs last year play wow! Got laid off, and just started doing WOW all day, and partying all night.




you are a party.....party of one...lol

and I say guys, dump warcraft and go to star trek online it is fun and most of all you do not have 8 hours of lost playing time you have with warcraft. And you do not get compensated with lost playing time either.


----------

